# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  kasih komentar bagi yang pernah pake breeder pro

## koi54n

bagi2 pengalaman dong

----------


## Coolwater

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sony Law

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sony Law

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Sony Law

Pak Djunedz,

Saya juga penasaran ketika dibilang produk ini bagus. Maka saya catat produsennya yang tertera dikemasan 5kg-nya, yaitu PT. Matahari Sakti http://www.mataharisakti.com.

Saya sendiri belum pakai produk ini. Saya mau tanya-tanya dulu barangkali ada yang sudah pakai.

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

> gmn dgn super save (SS ) pak..
> kalo gak salah satu pabrik dgn BP ini?
> 
> kalo gak salah lebih mahal yah..
> harusnya kualitas lebih bagus dari BP?
> mohon pencerahannya


Supersave masih produk dari CP pak teddy, dan SS adalah produk terbaiknya CP sampai saat ini kalo gak salah dan termahal dibanding produl CP BP yang lain, kualitas lebih baik. Breeder Pro biasa byk dipakai oleh para breeder, krn harganya lebih ekonomis dan byk uk.sizenya sedang SS biasanya untuk ikan uk. 30 up, SS yang pernah saya coba cukup baik untuk growt ikan di kolam saya cuma terkadang air agak cepat kotor krn pakannya yg cepat hancur ( CMIIW ) demikian pak ini berdasar pengalaman semata pak teddy .

----------


## Ikikoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asuyanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gelatomonster

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lie70

Saya baru 2 minggu pakai CP Koi yang bungkusnya warna biru kemasan 1 Kg harga 35.000 kata yang jual bagus tapi memang saya perhatiin ada perubahan yang lumayan body jadi lebih bagus. Ada satu kohaku tadinya pot belly saat ini sudah mulai kelihatan berkurang. 
Apakah pengaruh makanan bisa memperbaiki pot belly ?

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## potenza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## potenza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Menurut yang saya baca dari forum ini, pemberian pakan dengan frekuensi 6 - 7 kali sehari lebih baik daripada 2 - 3 kali sehari. Tentu saja harus diperhitungkan jumlah pakan per hari secara keseluruhan. Misalnya pemberian pakan per hari 200 gram, maka 200 gram tersebut dibagi dengan frekuensi kita dalam memberi makan. kalo 3 kali sehari, ya kira2 70 gram per feeding. kalo 6 kali ya 35 gram per feeding.
Itu menurut pemahaman saya lho pak. CMIIW   ::

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Wadueh , , , , , nama saya kuk disebut"  , , , , , ada apa inih  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## aanisnaini

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lie70

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aanisnaini

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

pak Awal kok sempet2nya ngeblender pelet koi ....   ::  
btw thanks atas infonya pak   ::

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
>   
> 
> 
> om helmy kok cuma ketawa aja sih!


ngisis gusi om   ::

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hery

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Kayaknya musti gonta-anti pakan nih biar tau bedanya ...

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## steamkoi

Guys Bp Pro sekarang 160ribu yah ?  ::  baru tau nih .. apa bener?

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bolatangkas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hgn

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hgn

Wonorejo kagak ada, top koi farm dijalan apa ya ?

----------


## djunedz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hgn

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Ada campuran baru pake SS, temen saya di Cikijing udah pake ini dan hasilnya memuaskan hasil anakan koinya sangat memuaskan

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Suzuki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

apa bener ss lebih bagus dari bp kalo piara di kolam beton?   ::

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

> emang hari gini masih ada yg ngasih PK buat koi kesayangnya     :P


saya pak Awal ...... *ngacung*

2 bulan yag lalu ..   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

> ada yang pernah campur pakan koi dengan susu tepung????????
> pengen tau aja. hehheehe


sebulan terakhir saya pake susu...

ikan 13 ekor sekitar 15 kg ( dari statistik colorado koi.com) panjang antara 40 - 50 cm...setiap hari mkn hikari wheat germ 250 gram ...berhubung filternya darurat 250 gr makanan hrs ganti air 2 hari sekali 30%...cape...akhirnya saya campur pelet dengan susu dimana makan sehari hanya 100 gr...yg 50 gr saja di campur susu...hasilnya Ikan lebih montok dari sebelumnya meskipun makanan di kurangi lebih dari separuh...
oh ya...chagoi bulan lalu 50 cm, sekarang 54...kujaku bulan lalu 43 sekarang 46....
dari pengamatan sementara sangat memuaskan...ga tau deh gimana jangka panjang nya...kl para suhu ada yg pernah pake mohon sharing pengalamannya...terimakasih

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

baru tau morinaga bisa bwat nyemot juga   ::   ::

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Om koi54n...ini foto koi2 saya, kolam 2 ton...2.5x1.5x0.6 m

----------


## Kete

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Begichu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

setujuh om kasih SS ajah saya aja sekarang beralih ke SS   ::

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AirBiru

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isjoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> mungkin BP plus morinaga bisa ngalahin saki hikari ya....
> denger2 SS bikin air keruh...apa bener?


saya udah 2 minggu ini pake SS dg porsi makan ikan sehari 6 x aer kolam ga keruh om malah dulu dg porsi yg sama lebih keruh kalo pake BP bener juga tuh kata si edi begichu    ::

----------


## okiazr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arie_78

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## godzilla99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## torajiro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## godzilla99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rombenkz

> makannan ikan breader pro itu gmanan ???
> ada yg bisa tro picnnya,...

----------


## Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irwhadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

bagus kolamnya. simple. cuman hati2 ikannya lompat tuh. apalagi ikan  baru.

----------


## godzilla99

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## seven7colour

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isjoni

Harga pasaran Breeder pro yang 10kg sekarang berapaan ya?

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## este

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nurdin mangun

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## IRWANRUSLI

Kalau ss baik sekali untuk pertumbuhan dan warna ikan (Harga lebih mahal), sedang bp hanya untuk pertumbuhan.

----------


## spirulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudd

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## prika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anthon Swedianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Teja Utama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## repak69

> stuju dengan om teja
> 
> BP BREEDER pro ditujukan untuk Breeder/peternak ... yang membesarkan di kolam tanah
> SS (Super Save) ditujukan untuk penghobby yg pelihara ikan di kolam concrete/semen ... hasil akhirnya diharapkan tidak membuat air kotor karena di kolam semen ...
> 
> SS lebih mahal karena ... bahan dasarnya yang cenderung lebih mahal ketimbang BP ... dibuat untuk tidak mengeruhkan air ... dan mengandung marine yeast yang diharapkan untuk membantu penyerapan nutrisi dan gizi yang ada di dalam setiap butiran peletnya
> 
> Harga dari CP retail sebelum discount:
> 
> ...


very nice explanation.... 

crystal clear... like this...  :Thumb:

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## matakasih2009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sa3o

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harryachta

ommmmm  aku dah nyari kok ngak ketemu ya perbandingan panjang ikan dengan beratnya. mohon bantuan dong

----------


## nismokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

